# Présentation Itunes ?



## Jim-44 (27 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai quelques questions toutes simples. Depuis que j'ai l'APPLE TV, j'oscille entre le Airplay et l'application "ordinateur" pour écouter ma musique.

J'ai remarqué plusieurs choses. Déjà, l'affichage n'est pas le même lorsque l'on utilise Air Play et "ordinateur". J'ai quand même une préférence pour la présentation "ordinateur" (cf image 1) VS celle de l'Air Play (cf image 2). *Est-il possible d'avoir cette présentation (image 1) si je souscrit à un abonnement Itunes Match ? *
Aussi, j'ai remarqué que via l'application "ordinateur", j'étais obligé de garder mon PC avec Itunes ouvert pour que cela fonctionne. *Est-il possible d'utiliser cette fonctionnalité sans que Itunes ne soit ouvert ou même ordinateur éteint ?*
Enfin, j'ai un Ipad pro de 2017 et excepté la fonctionnalité Airplay, je n'arrive pas à utiliser ma bibliothèque Itunes via l'application "ordinateur". *Est-il possible d'utiliser mon Ipad comme j'utilise mon PC pour écouter ma musique sur Itunes avec la première présentation, donc ? De manière générale, est-ce que mon Ipad peut être utilisé via l'application "ordinateur" de l'Apple TV ?
*
Je vous remercie tous par avance pour vos éclaircissements ! 










Val


----------

